# Now that Azza is back ....



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2016)

... Things will go down hill again?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 28, 2016)

its more of a lateral decline


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> ... Things will go down hill again?




.....   could things be more down hill than they are ?!?!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2016)

I felt things were picking up!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 28, 2016)

Azza is CHJ in hiding...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 28, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Azza is CHJ in hiding...


na, CHJ was way funnier than azza


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> ... Things will go down hill again?



you should make him a mod, your batting a 1000 right now.....


----------



## Watson (Jan 29, 2016)

its a gimmick.....


----------



## the_predator (Jan 29, 2016)

charley said:


> .....   could things be more down hill than they are ?!?!


This


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2016)

Things were,picking up?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2016)

I've been trying to get the ball rolling here.   Fucking dicks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Jan 29, 2016)

I should be watching Rich Piana vids and getting bigger but instead I'm sitting here listening to you fuckers.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## njc (Jan 30, 2016)

Literally just decided to drop in to see if Azza had been on in a while


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2016)

njc said:


> Literally just decided to drop in to see if Azza had been on in a while









....hope that helps....


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 30, 2016)

is that your screen saver charely


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> is that your screen saver charely



... yepper !!    minus the sweet odor, & the crying of young boys...


----------



## njc (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the gay porn. I heard a boy took that picture?


----------



## Mish (Jan 31, 2016)

Where is everyone 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2016)

glad to see you fucks are still gorging on my anus, i came back to help you cunts, go and get fucked, fuck you Captn lol, I?m not a gimmick account and I?m way funnier than you gay fucks give me credit for, i mean any normal human being wouldn?t have given you a brown eye to whack off to, people talk about me even years later, thats the influence i have, all you cunts have forgotten Charlie Sheen has aids, Lemmy from Motorhead died, yet you still hold me and my ass flap in high regard........and you call me stupid, ohhh the irony.......not even Mitchell Pearce gets a mention here Captn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol..Azzaro never wrote that much...not even a good gimmick


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2016)

Fuck you KOS, hows Tonya lol


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2016)

it was a rant kunt, like you do every fucking day


----------



## Mish (Jan 31, 2016)

Tonya Harding
Where is Roid


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2016)

njc said:


> Thanks for the gay porn. I heard a boy took that picture?



Yes it was his son.

I wonder if the REAL Azza will show up?

Not the gimmick, but nice try.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 1, 2016)

I think azza joined the priesthood for access to little boys...


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2016)

.. Azza refers to it as 'doing God's work' ...


----------



## Mish (Feb 1, 2016)

Ghetto


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes it was his son.
> 
> I wonder if the REAL Azza will show up?
> 
> Not the gimmick, but nice try.



think what you want.....i messaged you also


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 2, 2016)

I gotta agree. Not even a good gimmick. I could've done better without even trying.


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> think what you want.....i messaged you also




....   Azza , p.m. heavy iron or prince , and get your original 'name'....   if your the 'old Azza' we all came to know & love, prince will fix your ava ... then and only then will peace return to the dark kingdom of AG ......


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2016)

charley said:


> ....   Azza , p.m. heavy iron or prince , and get your original 'name'....   if your the 'old Azza' we all came to know & love, prince will fix your ava ... then and only then will peace return to the dark kingdom of AG ......



I?m asking Captn about it, as some low life cretin also posted up my last name on the board here, it takes a special kind of stupid to do that, and it breaks the rules in my book, if that person only knew, i am the guy that would find you, and tap you on the shoulder, i think that would be very cool....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> some low life cretin also posted up my last name on the board here



That is fucked up. I know many members by first and last name and would never, under any circumstances, make that information public...unless they were scammers...


----------



## Mish (Feb 2, 2016)

Who is azza?
New to this board


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?m asking Captn about it, as some low life cretin also posted up my last name on the board here, it takes a special kind of stupid to do that, and it breaks the rules in my book, if that person only knew, i am the guy that would find you, and tap you on the shoulder, i think that would be very cool....




... don't sweat that shit , there's like 8 people here, and half of them can't read...   as for myself, I don't mind people knowing my name, I'm proud of my family name,'Doe' and my real first name is 'John"...  never be ashamed of your name Azza !!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?m asking Captn about it, as some low life cretin also posted up my last name on the board here, it takes a special kind of stupid to do that, and it breaks the rules in my book, if that person only knew, i am the guy that would find you, and tap you on the shoulder, i think that would be very cool....



Replied. Link?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 3, 2016)

charley said:


> ... don't sweat that shit , *there's like 8 people here,* and half of them can't read...   as for myself, I don't mind people knowing my name, I'm proud of my family name,'Doe' and my real first name is 'John"...  never be ashamed of your name Azza !!!!


LOL, so true


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 3, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?m asking Captn about it, as some low life cretin also posted up my last name on the board here, it takes a special kind of stupid to do that, and it breaks the rules in my book, if that person only knew,* i am the guy that would find you*, and tap you on the shoulder, i think that would be very cool....


LMAO, says the guy who cant find his password


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 9, 2016)

do you even read what you type? i requested password, it gets sent to you via email, then you choose a new one, i never get the email to re set it, look i don?t have the time or the crayons to explain it all


----------



## Watson (Feb 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> do you even read what you type? i requested password, it gets sent to you via email, then you choose a new one, i never get the email to re set it, look i don?t have the time or the crayons to explain it all



stop using the crayons to fill out your job search history and u might have some left over......

any simple cunt could get his password fixed,

hows your mum by the way?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 11, 2016)

Still dead thanks for bringing that up by the way, your a low cunt but you already know that, go back to sucking mod cock


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> do you even read what you type? i requested password, it gets sent to you via email, then you choose a new one, i never get the email to re set it, look i don?t have the time or the crayons to explain it all


your password is azza spelled backwards, GICH


----------



## Mish (Feb 12, 2016)

Ohho


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

